# this weekend



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

headed up Thursday morning to bow hunt before muzzle loader started got in the stand at 7:30 and immediately started seeing deer. saw a bunch of bucks chasing does, but wouldn't come close finally had a doe step 30 yards and slung an arrow and stuck her shoulder, ended up not finding her, about 10:20 here comes a spike and i stick him he runs aways and i find him piled up arrow still didnt make a pass through i hate rage broadheads. ended up seeing 19 deer that morning in 3 hours
so i grabbed a muzzy 100 and threw that on an arrow and headed back out at 12:30 by 2 i had a few yearlings go under the stand and at 3 had a doe being chased by at about 75 yards. then at 3:30 i had a 4 point come right under my stand and slung an arrow hit him right behind the shoulder and blew through his oppisite shoulder, i love muzzys. so thats 2 deer down now.








on friday i went back out only seeing about 6 deer that morning none in range. then that afternoon about 2:30 i had a doe and 3 yearlings come in and i took the doe dropped her. thats 3 now.
then opening day of muzzleloader came in and i go out and get in the stand and before light i hear deer inf ront of me and as it got light it was a 4 point and a yearlin let em keep feeding and about 30 mins later i see a buck chasing a doe a ways off then another doe comes running in and starts feeding in front of me so im waiting for a buck and then from behind me here he comes 15 yards with my smokepole and he went less than 30 yards nice 8








heres some of the little ones


----------



## oldsnow (Mar 23, 2005)

WTG nicereport and pix, that is called putting meat in the freezer.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Cool*

Sounds like you had a great time. Looks like you had a great time also. Gotta love it when they lay down in front of you. What area are you hunting in? looks and sounds like its a honey hole.


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks yeah had a great time, hunting in prince william county. yeah had tons of those little ones around me the whole weekend right under the stand.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Great report and pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Some perty work there...


----------



## gonefishin757 (Jul 17, 2009)

*nice*

hey can u tell me what best broad head in yur opinon is my friends bee n havin problem with his deer runnin a good ways after shot and not good blood trail or pass thru. he shot a coyote and had same problem.


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks again, i have had no problem with Muzzy 100's awsome broadheads, had nothing but probloms with the rages, they just dont go through the deer even with a 65# bow


----------

